# 2009 Murano SL with Bose - install after market radio



## temperance (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I love my '09 Murano but I'd love it even more if it had a hands free radio. I want to install one on my own but I would like to know if this is possible using the Bose system that's already there. More than that, I'd like to know if its possible to utilize the disc changer that's already installed with the new radio. Lastly, what radio do you recommend for use with an Android device?:x

Thanks in advance.


----------

